
Microsoft is launching a music streaming service this month - peter123
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/scienceandtechnology/technology/microsoft/5817049/Microsoft-is-launching-a-music-streaming-service-this-month.html
======
electromagnetic
It's already two weeks into this month, why don't they have a confirmed date?

I mean c'mon microsoft, there's been so many vaporware-esque claims recently,
it would be nice if they provided _something_ not just claims.

